
Ebooks of “The Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs” - inningPalmer
http://boredzo.org/blog/archives/2012-12-30/ebooks-of-%e2%80%9cthe-structure-and-interpretation-of-computer-programs%e2%80%9d#.UOFsglcSAWo.hackernews
======
hsmyers
Looks real nice on my KPW. This would be my third. So maybe this time I can
get all of the way through! :)

